# Mac Browser Redirecting



## bones240866 (Jul 29, 2008)

i have been using macs for about 20 years. In that time I have only experienced 1 virus - "desktop printer spoolers" for the die hards c1993 OS7.5. and yet lo and behold my computer at home G4 OS 10.4.11 has found "adware" where clicking on Google search results takes you to the wrong page. i have tried MacScan trial which found some spyware and dodgy cookies on the first scan. These were cleared. Next search was OK. Third search were off to double-click.net again
Has any one found any proper fixes for this. i have already tried reinstalling both Safari and Firefox. It appears to affect both.


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

MacScan/Intego are crapware/scareware that don't do much. Once a piece small piece of possible malware is found, they come out and spew all this false news about "NEW MAC VIRUS FOUND! WE CAN PROTECT YOU! BUY OUR PRODUCT NOW!!!"

I recommend you don't use them.

Anyway, are you sure you aren't clicking on Google adverts which appear near the search results?

Try using a reliable DNS such as http://www.opendns.com/


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

I know jack-all about macs but that "doubleclick.net" monster is rather familiar to web surfers. I recommend going into your browser's cookie manager and set it to block cookies from "doubleclick.net" as well as "doubleclick.com." That has save my browsers from getting some unwanted crapware.


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

There's been reports of dodgy DNS hackers redirecting sites by poisioning the ISP's DNS servers, so maybe you are affected. This could be the reason why both browsers are being affected. I still recommend OpenDNS. You might also want to also install AdBlock Plus for Firefox and SafariBlock for Safari. Use the EasyList subscription in ABP.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

TD912 said:


> There's been reports of dodgy DNS hackers redirecting sites by poisioning the ISP's DNS servers, so maybe you are affected. This could be the reason why both browsers are being affected.


*Sigh* here it comes... 

Peace...


----------



## bones240866 (Jul 29, 2008)

i put in the DNS servers for OpenDNS.com - 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 and apart from stopping the redirecting the browsing is at least 5 times faster!! Great result
Thanks very much everybody
Andy


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update. 

Peace...


----------

